# pse snake pleasant surprise



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Not bad for $40.00!


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad to see some solid word on that bow. Low poundage will zip a light arrow quite nicely for many purposes, and the price can't be beat. 

Keep us posted concerning any long-term issues that may befall the bow, for it would be nice to be able to make mention of it with confidence during recommendations requiring an absolute minimal investment in a low-poundage bow for whatever reason, including the old "testing the waters with a young kid" type of situation.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I love my snake. First time I picked it up and shot it, I said, "Not bad for a piece of junk!"


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I have a coworker, he and his wife were given a set for Christmas last year. They went to the local club (really into FITA) and couldn't get the time of day. So I had them out for a learning session to get them started. Once we junked the 26" 500 spine "youth" arrows for some Carbon Impact Super Club 20/30 (they needed the length) they were both off to the races.
I was very surprised at how well the bows did. If a person wanted to rehab by shooting both sides I wouldn't hesitate to recommend a Snake.

If I lived that close to Carbon Impact I don't think I'd ever shoot anything else. They are very quietly making some of the best shafts out there. I don't know of anyone else making a filament wound small diameter arrow.

-Grant


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

I camo painted my PSE Snake...now it pulls about 18#s at 30". Paint on the outer most layer of plastic on the back and belly (most critical areas) may have damaged the plastic causing the bow to loose draw weight. That combined with the fact that I would leave it strung for long periods of time probably did not help preserve the pull weight. I would like to get another and NOT paint it OR leave it strung when not in use. Great bow to shoot and really shows you some form errors. Kind of a laugh to shoot as you can see arrow flight so well. I always smile shooting this bow. Good for warming up and exercise.

I will have to try the "Carbon Impact Super Club 20/30" for arrows. Was going to get a few "Carbon Express Predator II Arrow Shaft" in 20/40 for around $4.50 each...they just may not be long enough as I draw just over 30". They also may now not be light enough spine!! OH well. Next Time.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

> With a good string an right arrows...


Pretty amazing what the right string will do for a bow isn't it?

I agree with what was already said--for the money, it's a dandy little bow. It would be great for getting a kid started, for club novelty shoots, a scout bow, etc. Looks to be pretty much bomb-proof. I've had the silver one (the "Hunger Games" bow) and the black PSE one. Used them at the Wilson County Fair in TN to let people shoot at a free novelty we set up--they got a real workout in that 9 days, held up fine.

If you are dead-set on shooting a really light bow and/or working on form, this is a very cheap way to do it.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah I,m impressed with the carbon impact club arrows. great arrows for lower poundage bows the 10/20 are 1200 spine 15/25 are 950 spine an 20/30 are 850 spine an point are the break offs so you go from 60-80 gr an end up with arrows that weigh 210 gr -270 grs. Those lightweight bows shooting 9-11 grs per pound fly pretty fast.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

The Snake is a fantastic bow! we moved a PILE of them at the Cabela's in Hartford, CT last year during a PSE Pro Staff event.


----------



## Browncloak (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello, Northern Boy? (and frankly everybody else who's interested) I'm new here on the forum, and I'm looking to get into Archery again. I used to have a toy bow when I was little and it occurred to me quite out of the blue recently that, gosh I miss having fun with that little bow! I've looked around and decided that a PSE Snake is the best way to get my feet wet again; but I'm curious, you say that the string the bow came with wasn't that good and that you replaced it with:

"a 8 strand string of d-10 with loops padded that would fit the snake"

do you have a favorite brand or type of bowstring you could recommend for this bow? 

Thank you very much in advance for any advice!


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

Right now I,m shooting strings made from 450 Plus good string there some newer stuff out but i,m sticking with the 450 plus for awhile My strings are custom made for me I like 8 strands with loops padded to 12 an halo serving with a .021 dia. that gives me good nock fit but you have to know what kind of arrow you are going to use for the snake you will need light spine arrows of around a 1000 spine I think the string lenght is 56.5" for the sanke qith about a 7.5" brace height. A stock string will usally give you a to tight of nock fit. Any good string maker can make a good string for you if they know the nock size. Hope that helps an enjoy the snake.


----------



## CACannon (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for the review! I just tore a ligament in my elbow and I was looking at the Snake on eBay, because I want something inexpensive but functional until I'm healed up again (I've kind of done this before) and I can't stand not shooting. I like PSE regardless, so problem solved.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

When I bumped my shoulder out of whack, when I was able, I shot my yellow fiberglass kiddie bow. It was really too small for me now, but it held together, and was a ton of fun, particularly when I started getting good with it again. Nice thing about a snake, is that it is adult compatible.


----------



## CACannon (Dec 15, 2013)

BarneySlayer said:


> When I bumped my shoulder out of whack, when I was able, I shot my yellow fiberglass kiddie bow. It was really too small for me now, but it held together, and was a ton of fun, particularly when I started getting good with it again. Nice thing about a snake, is that it is adult compatible.


And that is why it sounds perfect! To be honest, I took the kiddie recurve I have out today but it's really kinda ...crap. I have an abnormal draw-length for a small person and my hands are huge, so the Snake looks like a better fit, and even with overdrawing, I doubt I'll damage it like I did the kiddie bow. 
I also live in a wild area where we've got some dangerous animals, so I need a bow I can take hiking for self-defense if need be and one that I can use without seeing stars from the injuries.

Thanks again for the review!


----------



## Trigun (Mar 27, 2005)

IMO everyone should have one snake bow, to say it is one of the best archery product is not over statement. for the price, everyone can enjoy archery regardless budget or physical issue. it gave you an adult bow at a toy bow price and enough draw length for almost everybody, shoot Easton jazz like a dream. The only draw back is the stock string is too heavy and slow but who care? if you want to go out and shoot but don't want your expensive long bow get wet, then the snake bow can gave you a lot of fun.

This one is my daughter's snake bow with a home made leather grip.










Edmond


----------



## CACannon (Dec 15, 2013)

Trigun said:


> IMO everyone should have one snake bow, to say it is one of the best archery product is not over statement. for the price, everyone can enjoy archery regardless budget or physical issue. it gave you an adult bow at a toy bow price and enough draw length for almost everybody, shoot Easton jazz like a dream. The only draw back is the stock string is too heavy and slow but who care? if you want to go out and shoot but don't want your expensive long bow get wet, then the snake bow can gave you a lot of fun.
> 
> This one is my daughter's snake bow with a home made leather grip.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the review ...every bow I've purchased--since I own longbows and recurves ...I somehow doubt compound owners have the same problem--have some with a stock string that's absolute rubbish. In fact, that would be my advice to new archers: open the box. Take a moment to appreciate your new bow. Take the string (I don't care if they claim it was made by Martin, PSE, Hoyt, Robin Hood himself, whatever) and just throw it away. You won't shoot more than 200 arrows before it does something truly spectacular that might involve loss of body parts.

I think it looks like the perfect rehab bow ..and I'm not an incompetent archer per se; I'm just really accident-prone. I'm healing a broken foot right now that has nothing to do with archery. Well, I think it's broken, anyway. After eight weeks, I can move all but two of my toes. 

That's the same reason, much as I'd like to for fun, I don't own a crossbow or a gun. I've had enough embarrassing emergency room visits. I'd hate to have someone dig a bolt or a bullet out of my foot or, jeez, my butt.


The only negative thing I've heard about the Snake is that the arrow-rest goes on with double-sided tape (and consequently falls off). Is there some reason I can't just epoxy it on?

Anyway, thanks so much for the review! I'm thrilled that I'll be able to keep shooting while I'm rehabbing my elbow. 

This probably sounds strange, but if I can't shoot, I tend to go a little nuts.


----------



## CACannon (Dec 15, 2013)

Too late to edit, so research fail: 

Please ignore the arrow-rest questions. Apparently it has a shelf, and I've some bear hair left over. 

Sorry about that! (But, again, problem solved).


----------



## Trigun (Mar 27, 2005)

Ha the first thing that I did is to peel the arrow rest out and put velco on the shelf. it also has a flat bow or long bow look.

Edmond


----------



## Davesea (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi,
Just curious whether anyone is noticing abnormal string wear on the Snake due to some sharp mold seams in the string grooves?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Trigun (Mar 27, 2005)

Davesea said:


> Hi,
> Just curious whether anyone is noticing abnormal string wear on the Snake due to some sharp mold seams in the string grooves?
> Thanks
> Dave


Holy cow...found it!! thanks for the heads up, should take them care with extra fine sand paper.

Edmond


----------



## zu! (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi folks, sorry for resurrecting an old thread like this, but I've got a few questions about this bow, the PSE Snake. I bought this for my youngest and she uses it at the JOP at our club. She's been having a tough time with arrows, so, on the advice of Edmond here, I bought some new Easton Tribute Arrows...the 1214 size and corresponding points. She's overjoyed, cos they go right into the target! She doesn't seem to like shooting for extended periods though, so on a whim, I decided to try shooting her bow, and discovered why: The hand shock on this thing is unbelievable!! Now I know why she gets tired shooting it, and also finally know what the meaning of "hand shock" is!!

OK, so a quick google actually led me to this thread. The OP mentioned an 8-strand D-10 string with padded loops. I'm thinking of popping into the local archery store on the way home from work today and see if they have such a thing. Further searches have yielded this other thread on Archerytalk that recommends a 14-strand 60" string!!

Yikes! What do I get? I reckon if I can reduce the hand shock on this bow, my daughter will spend a lot more time shooting it! She's 10 by the way, and pretty short, so I reckon she's drawing maybe 22 inches or so....

Thanks!


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

The string that comes with the bow is b-50. A string change to any of the modern strings will help some with hand shock an give the arrow more speed or cast. With the low poundage bow you can go much less then 14 strands. Also very important to match final string dia to the nocks. To tight will slow bow down an be loud with more hand shock. so take arrow with you . A good archery shop should have no problem.


----------



## zu! (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks NB, I thought the 14-strand one was a bit much. My 40# bow only needs 12 strands. String diameter to the nocks...do you mean the tips of the bow?


----------



## Davesea (Mar 18, 2012)

what does she use for finger protection? I can make her a 9 strand three bundle flemish in dacron or fastflight. Just pm if you are interested.


----------



## xxxJakkxxx (Apr 17, 2014)

The Snake is the bow that my girlfriend bought to get started in Archery. She wanted something that was cheap and low weight but made for an adult. She loves it but has outgrown it and is looking for something a bit heavier, now. It's a great little bow and I'll even grab it and fire off a few rounds when it's a bit later in the day and I want to change it up. It is quite funny watching the arrows in flight going so slowly and arching so much just to get to a target that I would consider 'close' with any other bow. Lol


----------



## Davesea (Mar 18, 2012)

xxxJakkxxx,
What arrows was your girlfriend using with the snake? How many grains? Probably using arrows that are too heavy for the bow weight? No reason why a properly match arrow would not zip to the target from 20 yards.


----------



## zu! (Feb 19, 2014)

I have to say, since changing over to the lightweight 1214 arrows, my little girl is thrilled that she can shoot from 12 yards away and the arrows go right into our burlap sack target. She was getting tired of picking up arrows that bounced off the target. I tried the new arrows too, a little short, but just enough...and that's when I discovered the hand-shock aspect of these bows. When she was using the fiberglass arrows, they were definitely too heavy and slow (for her draw length) to penetrate.


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

its crazy how much fun you can have for 40.00


----------



## xxxJakkxxx (Apr 17, 2014)

Davesea said:


> xxxJakkxxx,
> What arrows was your girlfriend using with the snake? How many grains? Probably using arrows that are too heavy for the bow weight? No reason why a properly match arrow would not zip to the target from 20 yards.


 When we went to the Pro Shop, the guy behind the counter convinced her to get some wooden arrows that they had a bunch of. The arrows aren't marked with anything so I have no idea the specifics. She's planning on buying new carbons soon since she's lost 3 of her 6 arrows that she got with the bow. The trail at the range is unforgiving and loves to eat her arrows. Lol


----------



## zu! (Feb 19, 2014)

PM sent Dave.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

My, under weight, PSE Snake is the first bow I allowed myself to shoot both times I over did archery and ended up in Archery Rehab.


----------



## zu! (Feb 19, 2014)

How did you deal with the hand shock wseward?


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

You want the string where you put the arrow on come off with a slight tap on the string. exsample put a arrow on the bow string turn the bow upside down the arrow should stay on but with a slight tap on the string the arrow will fall off. if to tight you will have a really smack it.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

zu!, My Snake does not have bad hand shock. I will have to shoot it again to be sure and to see what string, nock fit, etc. Oh yea, I have been shooting long heavy over spined arrows.


----------



## zu! (Feb 19, 2014)

I suppose that will make a difference. The arrows my girl uses are 1214. What brace height are you at?


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

7 3/4 Brace Height and I made a 8 strand B50 string for the Snake.


----------



## xxxJakkxxx (Apr 17, 2014)

wseward said:


> 7 3/4 Brace Height and I made a 8 strand B50 string for the Snake.


 The proshop we hit after my lady bought that bow also got us hooked up with a new string for it. She didn't seem to want to use the stock string.


----------



## Davesea (Mar 18, 2012)

*Optimizing the Snake*

Snake, IMHO, is a great bow. And with a little optimization it can be a better bow. 

Besides using 200 grain arrows with the proper spine, a custom string can help optimize especially at short draw lengths. The string needs to be 57" under 50 lbs of tension. So if you hung a 50# weight off your string it should be 57" long and it would be appropriate for the Snake. The string it comes with does not meet this requirement and is shorter than 57" under 50lbs of tension. So the Brace height is too high. With the proper string, I find the optimal brace height is 6.5". This also provides more energy to the arrow! You can see this in the attached draw curve.

Dave


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

zu! said:


> Thanks NB, I thought the 14-strand one was a bit much. My 40# bow only needs 12 strands. String diameter to the nocks...do you mean the tips of the bow?


I think he meant arrow nocks. If the nock snaps on too tight it could affect arrow flight and apparently noise and hand shock.


----------



## zu! (Feb 19, 2014)

All good info Dave. Tell me, where can one find info like what you have for the Snake? Is such info a available for other bows as well?


----------



## Davesea (Mar 18, 2012)

It is hard to find the force curves for bows. I tested the Snake myself and plotted the data. That is really the only way to do it.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Just shoot the Snake (I was curious) and sure enough it does have some hand shock. I used Carbon Express 700s with 85g tips and a Victory VAP 600 with a 200g tip. All shots there was "moderate" hand shock.

I used to shoot this bow when I was shooting the longbows I made from boards. Now those board bows I made had some HAND SHOCK. So I guess I did not realize that the Snake was also a light bow with hand shock.

Lately I have been shooting ILF rigs with carbon limbs and relatively heavy metal risers...so much less vibration at the shot. The carbon makes the vibration higher frequency.

Most light bows are going to have more hand shock than a heavier bow all else equal.


----------



## ASD Dad (Jan 5, 2015)

Resurrecting an old thread here. I was given a Snake by a buddy of mine after it sat unused for months. I am just getting into archery and loving things so far. I was hoping for some feedback on a string and arrow recommendation. I dont mind buying a custom string if somebody can point me in the right direction. Ideally I'd like to order both from someplace like Lancaster, 3Rivers, etc.

I have a measured 30.5" draw as an average. I am 6'-2" with fairly long arms. Some draws were 31" and others were 30". I am currently using the Easton Genesis arrows at 30" and if I really open up my chest I can pull it off the rest. At a relaxed draw the point sits right at the rest. I've been told on here that those arrows are probably too stiff and a little short. I'd like to order in a dozen or so and get a matching string for them.

Thanks for any direction and help.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

You can call Lancaster and ask to speak to someone who knows that bow, or John Wert if he's available. 

They sell these particular bows, appropriate strings, and long arrows in more appropriate spines to suit your draw length. You may end up with a "compromise" arrow ... long enough for your draw, and closer in spine for that bow ... though it might not be exactly "by the book" due to the bow's light poundage. There are some longer shafts that are weaker in spine than the Genesis 1820's, and Lancaster may steer you towards either aluminum or carbon to accommodate your bow and draw (point weight may figure into the equation, as well). 

Just be specific with your needs, and they'll have what you need in stock. 

While you're exploring equipment, take a look online (and have them send you their free catalog) at Lancaster's inexpensive Samick takedowns, such as the 66" Polaris, and also the inexpensive ILF limb and riser options that make up to a 70" bow, just to see what is available in a more "standard" bow to accommodate your taste and long draw length should you decide to upgrade from the Snake. 

Good luck.


----------



## ASD Dad (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks Thin Man. I was told to check out the Polaris and also some of the basic ILF combos in the $200 range. Polaris looked good as did the other suggestions. I'll never be hunting with the setup so I'm still deciding what all I want to get into eventually. My kid has a nicer bow than I do right now!


----------

